# Parasites?



## chinook (Oct 20, 2009)

Ok, I just looked in my 20G and I see little tiny grey/white things crawling all over my lava rock and substrate. They are no bigger than a flea, and they move faster than I would think a snail would move.

I have no live plants, and 8 Cardinal tetras. The rock was out of water for 3 months before I put it in there (had been in my 55G), and the substrate was new in the bag. I have had the tank going for about 6 months, but I have never seen them before.

any ideas?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmmm... could be any number of things, but the big question is how they GOT in your tank. That's very important, too, since it will help us identify them.
Plants?
Live foods?
freezedried foods?


----------



## chinook (Oct 20, 2009)

Yeah I was thinking that, no live plants and I feed only nutrafin max flakes to both my tanks, only one has the offenders.

The funny thing is I set it up as my QT...I have had no sick fish in it yet...but now that tank is sick...


----------

